# Care of the newborn lambs



## Heather (Dec 27, 2013)

So finally Brownie had her twin lambs!!  They were born 12/23/2013 at 11pm and 1145pm and of course it was 6 degrees outside with a windchill of -8.  But they seem to be doing well.  They have little dog sweaters on...lol...my husband lost that battle.  They are jumping around all over the pen and seem to be healthy.  How long do I leave them in the jug before turning out to pasture with the other sheep?  I am a serious newbie to all of this so any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## woodsie (Dec 27, 2013)

If mom is comfortable and you don't need the space I would leave them for a few days so mom doesn't have to worry about keeping track of the babies. I leave the door open for the jug and then watch and see how everyone reacts. If mom seems relaxed bringing babies down the flock then they are probably fine but if she seems nervous keeping track of them and isn't eating then I bring her back up...can also do gradually, flock with the day, night in the jug...depending how cooperative mom is  being led in and out of the pen....easy with my goats, not so much with the sheep.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 27, 2013)

You can turn them out onto pasture now if you want. As long as they are dry and well fed, lambs can tolerate very cold temps.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2013)

I do exactly the same as you Woodsie...but then I see we are both Canadians


----------



## bcnewe2 (Dec 28, 2013)

I turn mine out quickly but watch that they are properly bonded and can find momma within the flock. If all is normal I only keep them penned up for about 48 hours or less. Unless it's wet and cold then I might wait for the wet to freeze or dry up.  Woodsie's sounds like a great method. 
I do like to turn them out quickly and if it's warm or just chilly I don't use jugs. Lambing in the field is IMO healthier.


----------



## Heather (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all!  I still have them up in the shed with momma.  They nurse everytime she stand up.  lol.  They are a week old today and seem to be doing well.  The littler of the two likes to jump around a lot.  I plan to leave them up until I baby proof the entrance gate since it us simply a tube gate and they can easily get out.


----------

